# foreign marriages law



## singh2 (Mar 4, 2013)

hi everyone

im living in cyprus now( indiancitizen) with my croatian girlfriend we decide to marry in india my question is for how long she has to stay in india for marriage? and wht will the all procedure?

And if we marry in cyprus the same marriage certificate will help me for croatian visa from india?

thanks


----------



## SKMel (Apr 3, 2013)

Singh2

What state are you getting married in? Every state has different rules, every panchyat has different rules.

For example, you might need a residency certificate from the city you are getting married it, your fiance may need an NOC letter from her consulate stating she is not already married to someone else. Depending on where you are getting married you may need as many as 5 witnesses who will testify they know who you are and that you are getting married freely.
It is much more challenging marrying a foreigner than an Indian. I know cause I did it recently and it took a lot of paperwork and a lot of money.

Once you get married, your wife can convert her visa to an X visa, based on marriage which will allow her to stay in India, and then after 1 year of marriage she can apply for a PIO card. Although I would recommend you do this from her home country because it is a lot less hassle than doing it here in India...


----------

